# Xmas-in-July Caseswap 2013 (SE QLD) Tasting Thread



## BPH87 (24/6/13)

Thought I would start a tasting thread for this case swap. 

Pretty disappointed I missed the event, definitely have to make the next one!

The list compiled from the other thread;

1. Winkle - Saison Noir (ready)
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (ready)
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout! (ready)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale (ready)
6. King Brown Brewing - RIS (ready in 4 weeks)
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA (ready)
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle (ready)
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout (ready)
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old (ready)
11. the goldclub - american pale ale (kegs23) (bottled 21/6, few weeks needed to carb up)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout (ready)
13. TheCarbinator - Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale (ready)
15. Liam - Porter (bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up)
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - Ginger Wit/ Tangelo Porter
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Russian Imperial Stout/ Irish Red Ale

Sorry if I have missed any other updates, just correct where necessary please.


----------



## kegs23 (24/6/13)

so which beer was not there on swap day,,,,,,,i could line them up and find out but that takes effort,
we had 19 swaped beers pretty dam good


----------



## NickB (24/6/13)

Possibly #17.... Can't seem to locate that, and Liam's is now #20 I think.... Too much to think about....


----------



## NickB (24/6/13)

Ok, first up, #5 - Parks' APA





Pours a hazy orange, aroma of citrus, carbonation good, head retention good.

Flavours are the classic US hop flavours, mixed with stone-fruits and with a touch of resinous character in the finish. Carbonation reasonably high. Malt background takes a back seat to the hop character, but with enough body to back up the bitterness.

A great beer Troy!

Cheers


----------



## BPH87 (25/6/13)

Fixed I think......

The list compiled from the other thread;

1. Winkle - Saison Noir (ready)
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (ready)
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout! (ready)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale (ready)
6. King Brown Brewing - RIS (ready in 4 weeks)
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA (ready)
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle (ready)
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout (ready)
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old (ready)
11. the goldclub - american pale ale (kegs23) (bottled 21/6, few weeks needed to carb up)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout (ready)
13. TheCarbinator - Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale (ready)
15. N/A
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Craig - Gavs mate - Irish Red Ale (not numbered)
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - Ginger Wit (not numbered)
20. Liam - Porter (bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up)


----------



## Parks (25/6/13)

The list compiled from the other thread;

1. Winkle - Saison Noir (ready)
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (ready)
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout! (ready)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale (ready)
6. King Brown Brewing - RIS (ready in 4 weeks)
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA (ready)
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle (ready)
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout (ready)
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old (ready)
11. the goldclub - american pale ale (kegs23) (bottled 21/6, few weeks needed to carb up)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout (ready)
13. TheCarbinator - Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale (ready)
15. N/A
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Craig - Gavs mate - Irish Red Ale (not numbered)
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - Ginger Wit (not numbered)
20. Liam - Porter (bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up)

We ended up with two number 20s. Liam's is actually numbered 20 and the other 20 was "Gav's mate Craig". 17 was Womball who apparently pulled out so the above list should work fine.


----------



## Parks (25/6/13)

NickB said:


> Ok, first up, #5 - Parks' APA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.

I would have hoped for a denser head by now. Was carb'd at a precise 5.00+-0.04 grams sugar per PET using my drug scales. I thought this would be about good for an APA. I was very tempted not to swap this one...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/6/13)

I had a couple on sunday arvo once I'd sobered up enough to start again. Apologies for the layman's notes and my busted palate. This is what I remember:


19. Gav's ginger wit





very clear, staw colour, great head. aroma hinted at ginger. light & refreshing, with a nice clean but not overpowering ginger bite. swmbo wants to know what I don't brew a ginger beer like it.


14. Aydos' belgian blonde ale





very clear, fluffy head. aroma malty with some pepper? taste malty but deceiving not too heavy body. a bit spicy is that hops or belgo yeast. yum!




Parks said:


> We ended up with two number 20s. Liam's is actually numbered 20 and the other 20 was "Gav's mate Craig". 17 was Womball who apparently pulled out so the above list should work fine.


yeah my bad for switching numbers - swap noob.


----------



## benken25 (25/6/13)

Parks said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I would have hoped for a denser head by now. Was carb'd at a precise 5.00+-0.04 grams sugar per PET using my drug scales. I thought this would be about good for an APA. I was very tempted not to swap this one...


Had this last night it had a great rocky head and heaps of citrus aroma. Great beer


----------



## benken25 (25/6/13)

drinking the rye saision now. Care to share the recipe Tazman1967 ? great drop im going to have to have a crack at this


----------



## TheCarbinator (25/6/13)

1. Winkle - Saison Noir (ready)
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (ready)
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout! (ready)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale (ready)
6. King Brown Brewing - RIS (ready in 4 weeks)
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA (ready)
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle (ready)
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout (ready)
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old (ready)
11. the goldclub - american pale ale (kegs23) (bottled 21/6, few weeks needed to carb up)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout (ready)
13. TheCarbinator - Red IPA (ready)
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale (ready)
15. Liam - Porter (bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up)
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - Ginger Wit/ Tangelo Porter
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Russian Imperial Stout/ Irish Red Ale


----------



## winkle (25/6/13)

The list compiled from the other thread;

1. Winkle - Saison Noir (ready) _burp the bottle before drinking, it'll need it - 6 months old & bottle conditioned with W3711_
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (ready)
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout! (ready)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale (ready)
6. King Brown Brewing - RIS (ready in 4 weeks)
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA (ready)
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle (ready)
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout (ready)
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old (ready)
11. the goldclub - american pale ale (kegs23) (bottled 21/6, few weeks needed to carb up)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout (ready)
13. TheCarbinator - Red IPA(ready)
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale (ready)
15. N/A
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Craig - Gavs mate - Irish Red Ale (not numbered)
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - Ginger Wit (not numbered)
20. Liam - Porter (bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up)

Hope that list is up-to-date


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/6/13)

Fixed:

1. Winkle - Saison Noir (ready) burp the bottle before drinking, it'll need it - 6 months old & bottle conditioned with W3711
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (ready)
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout! (ready)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale (ready)
6. King Brown Brewing - RIS (ready in 4 weeks)
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA (ready)
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle (ready)
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout (ready)
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old (ready)
11. the goldclub - american pale ale (kegs23) (bottled 21/6, few weeks needed to carb up)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout (ready)
13. TheCarbinator - Red IPA (ready)
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale (ready)
15. N/A
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Craig - Gavs mate - Irish Red Ale (not numbered)
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - Ginger Wit (not numbered)
20. Liam - Porter (bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up)


----------



## Rowy (25/6/13)

So I read it as 6, 11 & 20 are the only ones that need conditioning.......Is that right?


----------



## NickB (25/6/13)

Hope so, that's what I have out of the fridge......


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (25/6/13)

6 you can keep in the fridge. Just give it a few weeks.

It is already carbonated.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/6/13)

Tazmans rye saison

Cloudy, dark and spicy. Beautiful saison nose. Drank beautifully.

Another winner bro!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/6/13)

BPH87 mosaic rye IPA

Undercarbed, to the point of almost being flat.

Despite this had a great mosaic nose, a spicy malt backbone with a good bitterness.

Fix up the carbonation and this is a great beer.


----------



## tazman1967 (26/6/13)

I'm drinking from the top of the list tonight.
Thanks BenKen25 and Dan for the comments on the beer. I'ts my Winter Saison recipe.
I'll put the recipe in the DB when the tastings are done.. Or PM me.

GO QLD


----------



## benken25 (26/6/13)

Drinking Bradsbrew Aussie Old now. Great beer nice chocolate malt flavour with a tiny bit of roastyness. Could easily sit down to a few of these


----------



## tazman1967 (26/6/13)

No. 1. Winkles Saison Noir.

Love it..

Nice dark colour, low to medium carb, decent body, soft bitterness.
i get a lot of dark fruit, licorice and raisons.
Yumm..

PS. Let this beer warm up a little after the pour, then it shines.

Great beer Perry


----------



## tazman1967 (26/6/13)

No. 2 NickB Hoptamination IPA

Pours a nice amber colour, nice malt backbone, Im guessing English hops for a decent bittering and flavour, nice hop aroma up front.
Nice beer Nick


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/13)

7. BPH87's mosaic rye IPA
Must have lost some carb in transit. Still has enough to form a head. Deep red colour. Phwoar hop aroma like opening a fresh bag. Rich malty flavour under the hops and a bit of spice. Firm but not out of control bitterness. Tasting great as it wams up & lacing like a mofo.


----------



## NickB (26/6/13)

Tazman - was US hops, and heaps of... But not any really OTT ones.... Sadly, the aroma and hop flavour was much more subdued than I was hoping. Will up the dry hopping in the next batch...

Anyway, first for tonight was....

Gav's Ginger Wit (sorry, no photo!)

Clear, very light colour wise. Aroma slightly of ginger and spice. First sip was sweet honey, followed by a decent but not overpowering ginger bite. Head retention good, but carbonation a little on the low side.

A well made beer, and one I'd happily have a keg of!

Cheers!


----------



## tazman1967 (26/6/13)

Sorry Nick,
I dont drink many IPA 's atm, I need some calibration...LOL.

No. 5 Parkes APA

Same as Nicks comments..
Great head and lacing..
Love it mate, perfect example of a APA


----------



## NickB (26/6/13)

And then....

#14 Aydos' Belgian Blonde




Beautifully clear, light golden colour. Head fades to a thin layer but sticks around well. Carbonation slightly low for style. Initial flavour slightly sweet, but bitterness balanced and comes more in the finish. Slight pepper character, some Belgian esters although quite subtle. Slight 'green' character - how old is the beer mate?

Overall, a well made beer that IMHO could probably do with either another week or two conditioning in the primary, or in the bottle


Cheers


----------



## tazman1967 (26/6/13)

Sorry Nick,
I dont drink many IPA 's atm, I need some calibration...LOL.

No. 5 Parkes APA

Same as Nicks comments..
Great head and lacing..
Love it mate, perfect example of a APA


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/6/13)

NickB said:


> And then....
> 
> #14 Aydos' Belgian Blonde
> 
> ...


Wow, how clear is that for a bottled beer?


----------



## Aydos (27/6/13)

That beer was made and fermented when I went to Perrys for the AHA brew day thing, so its over a month old. Sat in the keg the whole time, took around 4 weeks to drop clear. The carbonation was lost a bit for the bottling I would say but I do agree it was a bit low for the style. Unfortunately I can't pour highly carbonated beers from my pluto gun as all I get is head.


----------



## OneShoe (27/6/13)

aydos said:


> That beer was made and fermented when I went to Perrys for the AHA brew day thing, so its over a month old. Sat in the keg the whole time, took around 4 weeks to drop clear. The carbonation was lost a bit for the bottling I would say but I do agree it was a bit low for the style. Unfortunately I can't pour highly carbonated beers from my pluto gun as all I get is head.


 What is wrong with all head?


----------



## lukiferj (27/6/13)

No. 2 NickB Hoptamination IPA

Pours almost copper colour. Aroma of sweet malt, with slight hops. Hop aroma came thorugh more as it warmed up a bit. Would have picked UK hops but I know you said it was US. Flavour of malt with a pleasant bitter finish. Hop flavour came through more after warming up a bit too.

All in all, a nice beer. Looking forward to trying a few more tonight.

Cheers, Nick.


----------



## Rowy (27/6/13)

Well I've just had the Irish Red Ale. Not sure whose it is but can't see it on the list other than an RIS / IRA at number 20. Anyway bloody good beer. Great malt flavour....poured an average head but retention was fantastic......about right to style I'd say. The recipe on the label is nothing like an IRA particularly hops and yeast but it tastes lie a bloody good one. Whoever you are well done! This is like a great IRA but when you read the recipe shouldn't be.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/6/13)

Can't wait to get home tommorrow arv and try a couple/few of these! Have not had a beer since the swap and I am nearly sober.


----------



## Rowy (27/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Can't wait to get home tommorrow arv and try a couple/few of these! Have not had a beer since the swap and I am nearly sober.


Try that IRA first up Brad and tell me if I'm off the mark.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/6/13)

Rowy said:


> Try that IRA first up Brad and tell me if I'm off the mark.


Don't have to try the beer to answer that question Rowy. :lol:


----------



## lukiferj (27/6/13)

4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout! (ready) 

Aroma of dark malt (obviously). Pours a dark opaque with a creamy head which dissipated after a few mins. Full body and nice coffee flavours. Not overly bitter but not too sweet either. Very smooth. 

Nice one Rowy. Perfect beer for a winter night... or breakfast h34r:


----------



## Rowy (27/6/13)

Bloody thing uses cascade and a lager yeast Brad.............I confuse easily!


----------



## Rowy (27/6/13)

lukiferj said:


> 4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout! (ready)
> 
> Aroma of dark malt (obviously). Pours a dark opaque with a creamy head which dissipated after a few mins. Full body and nice coffee flavours. Not overly bitter but not too sweet either. Very smooth.
> 
> Nice one Rowy. Perfect beer for a winter night... or breakfast h34r:


I was happy with the taste but disappointed with the head retention. I'm thinking maybe the oatmeal? Any hints from anyone would appreciated. I would like the bitterness up a touch as well. Probably solving the first may assist the second.


----------



## Beersuit (27/6/13)

I really enjoyed that stout Rowy. It had fantastic flavour I don't think it needs more bitterness. 

Nitro would help the head retention. But I'm a sucker for nitro stouts.


----------



## Rowy (27/6/13)

Beersuit said:


> I really enjoyed that stout Rowy. It had fantastic flavour I don't think it needs more bitterness.
> Nitro would help the head retention. But I'm a sucker for nitro stouts.


Actually Nitro would be the answer........I do love stouts.......more money.........SWMBO.............god what a choice!


----------



## sillyboybrybry (27/6/13)

really jealous looking at this thread. Next time I shall partake in the swapping so that I have something to remember the night by.


----------



## lukiferj (27/6/13)

Do it Bryan. I was a bit nervous about getting in on it but I'm glad I did now.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (27/6/13)

Have to get invited back first h34r:


----------



## Rowy (27/6/13)

lukiferj said:


> Do it Bryan. I was a bit nervous about getting in on it but I'm glad I did now.


I agree its good fun then all of a sudden you have all these great beers to try.


----------



## lukiferj (27/6/13)

Ha ha yeah. Good luck with that Bryan :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/6/13)

No. 2 NickB Hoptamination IPA

Great red colour, malty and rich hop aroma. Full and flavoursome solid but smooth bitterness yum.






No. 4 Rowy's oatmeal stout

Perfect carbonation good white head which disappears after a few sips. Good roasty / toasty aroma and flavour. Medium body, so easy to drink and not particularly bitter. Tasty session stout.


----------



## Rowy (27/6/13)

Hope you liked the effort I put into the label Liam.


----------



## benken25 (27/6/13)

Rowy said:


> Actually Nitro would be the answer........I do love stouts.......more money.........SWMBO.............god what a choice!


I have only recently got nitro only done 2 kegs a stout and an english mild. Pouring a beer on nitro is like pouring your first beer all over again. I now have the hard choice if I should put my smoked porter on nitro or c02


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/6/13)

Rowy said:


> Hope you liked the effort I put into the label Liam.


 haha I like your style. Great minds.


----------



## Beersuit (27/6/13)

12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout 
Pours a lot lighter than expected for a stout. Has nice chocolate notes on the nose and reminds me of Chickos on tasting it. Finishes dry, quite a quaffable drop indeed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/6/13)

also had Lukiferj's stout the other night but forgot to take photos. I echo Beersuit's comments entirely.


----------



## NickB (28/6/13)

Ok, short Friday for me (bloody TAFE exams!) so first for the arvo is....

#7 BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA




I must have got a different bottle to the previous posters, as my bottle opened with a hiss, and was well and truly carbonated! Thick, dense head that is sticking around. Colour is a beautiful deep red when held to the light.

Initial aroma of fruit salad, slightly resinous. First sip is a mix of tropical fruits, with some sweetness into the finish. Medium body. Some spiciness from the rye evident, and the malt backs up the hop presence well. Only thing I'd say, is that the bitterness is lacking for me. I'd up this by at least 20IBU so you know you're drinking an IPA.

Otherwise a well made beer, and one I'd be happy to have on tap at home!


Cheers


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

NickB said:


> Ok, short Friday for me (bloody TAFE exams!) so first for the arvo is....
> #7 BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah....anything under 500IBU's isn't bitter enough for you!


----------



## NickB (28/6/13)

Next up...

#10 Bradsbrew - Aussie Old




Pours a deep, very very dark brown, verging on black. First sniff is slightly malty, little bit of black/roast malt character, hint of dark fruit, but overall quite subtle.

First sip is dark malt up front, followed by some dark fruit character. Body on the light side, but the dry finish compliments the malt character. Very easy drinking. Hops are basically not noticeable, but this is not a problem!

A nice, malty, very easy drinking beer again Brad! Glad you're back in the swaps!

Cheers


----------



## tricache (28/6/13)

The way Nick is going he will be done by the end of the month :lol:





lucky bastard :lol:


----------



## NickB (28/6/13)

Yep, big weekend coming up. Apart from an assignment.....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> No. 2 NickB Hoptamination IPA
> 
> Great red colour, malty and rich hop aroma. Full and flavoursome solid but smooth bitterness yum.
> 
> ...


I just found the recipe for this Nick, no wonder I nearly fell over when I stood up after drinking it in 15 mins. What FG did you hit? Bottle conditioned?


----------



## NickB (28/6/13)

Well, it is a IIPA Liam.... Life's too short for light beers...... 

Ummm. From memory, about 1.014. So just a touch more ABV than advertised. Keg conditioned, and filtered. Dry hops weren't in for long enough so the aroma is lacking IMHO........

Next batch which is fermenting now will get about 120g dry hops for a week. Nom nom nom...


----------



## lukiferj (28/6/13)

NickB said:


> Ummm. From memory, about 1.014. So just a touch more ABV than advertised. Keg conditioned, and filtered. Dry hops weren't in for long enough so the aroma is lacking IMHO........
> 
> Next batch which is fermenting now will get about 120g dry hops for a week. Nom nom nom...


Just let me know when I should come over


----------



## NickB (28/6/13)

Two weeks from Monday ..... I may or may not have inadvertently taken QLD Beer Week off work.... Didn't actually realise until a couple of weeks ago....... So lots to do......


----------



## tricache (28/6/13)

NickB said:


> Two weeks from Monday ..... I may or may not have inadvertently taken QLD Beer Week off work.... Didn't actually realise until a couple of weeks ago....... So lots to do......


Lucky!!! My boss is in France for Tour de France (riding) so I can't do that which sucks


----------



## winkle (28/6/13)

NickB said:


> Well, it is a IIPA Liam.... Life's too short for light beers......
> 
> Ummm. From memory, about 1.014. So just a touch more ABV than advertised. Keg conditioned, and filtered. Dry hops weren't in for long enough so the aroma is lacking IMHO........
> 
> Next batch which is fermenting now will get about 120g dry hops for a week. Nom nom nom...


Would you like 120gms of Summit for the dry hopping? -_-


----------



## NickB (28/6/13)

I used Summit and Bravo in this one, so prolly not!!!! I'm aiming for Mosaic and Galaxy this time......




Anywhooooo, next up is.... (Drumroll)

Lucky 13 - The Carbonators Red IPA





Pours an extremely clear dark gold (not red but who cares!). Head billows on pouring, but fades to a thin layer. Initial aroma is resinous, slight fruitiness, some green hop character.

First sip is balanced, hop flavour up front, some resinous character, and a quite strong hop character that I can't put my finger on...... 

Balance is quite good, but bitterness is a little harsh,

Overall a well made beer. With a bit of tweaking, it will be a fantastic IPA!!! Nice work!



Cheers


----------



## Beersuit (28/6/13)

2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA

Nice hop and malt aroma on the nose. Fantastic flavour really well balanced with a nice lingering bitterness that you expect from a iipa. Very drinkable beer indeed.


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

No. 19 Gavs Light Ginger Wit

First up I will declare that I am mad for anything with Ginger.........and I mean anything! 

This beer is easily one of the most refreshing beers I have ever had. The ginger isn't over done. You still get a slight taste of malt. It's crisp clear fresh and bloody nice. I love that little bit of bite on the palette at the end. Like King Browns Watermelon Sour from last week this beer would be a cracker on a hot afternoon on the deck after mowing the yard or doing the missus.......probably the yard I'd say.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/6/13)

Just drinking, 17- IRA, right now.

Would not class this one as an Irish Red. I would say its more a hybrid of a doppelbock and a strong bitter verging on strong ale.

Initial aroma was of resinous fruit and malt. Mouthfeel begins well rounded but fades to rather thin and dry(this is not a bad thing!)possibly due to acidity, has a slight astringency at the back end. Flavour is rich and malty but dominated by the prune/plum notes and is slightly acidic (perhaps age?).

Overall its a bloody nice beer, its a bit confused but good beers are not always about style and this is one of them to me.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

Benken 25 No. 8 Dark Saison with lemon Myrtle. This is one complex beer. Pours beautifully with a thick tan head. A toasty estery aroma straight up. Dark as night. A really complex taste. Roast and raisins first up with the Saison yeast featuring straight after it. Then the slight tartness on the palette. The hint of lemon myrtle. Every time I had a sip of this I tasted something different. A great ever so complex specialty Ale. Mate this is a really nice beer. I cannot pick a fault. It may not be for everyone's taste and mega swill drinkers would hate it which shows just how good it must be!


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

Rowy said:


> Benken 25 No. 8 Dark Saison with lemon Myrtle. This is one complex beer. Pours beautifully with a thick tan head. A toasty estery aroma straight up. Dark as night. A really complex taste. Roast and raisins first up with the Saison yeast featuring straight after it. Then the slight tartness on the palette. The hint of lemon myrtle. Every time I had a sip of this I tasted something different. A great ever so complex specialty Ale. Mate this is a really nice beer. I cannot pick a fault. It may not be for everyone's taste and mega swill drinkers would hate it which shows just how good it must be!


This bloody thing only gets better as it warms up!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

No. 1 Winkle's saison noir

Starts off like smelling and tasting like a porter but with a bit of interest that i cant put my finger on. Flavour changes so much as it warms up. This is awesome. My palate and vocabulary aren't really up to the task of describing the flavours. 
Fruity, smooth, almost sour, I don't know. 
Words. 
I'd make a terrible beer judge.

I've got a mate here tasting it as we'll but he's no help.


----------



## Beersuit (28/6/13)

Rowy said:


> This bloody thing only gets better as it warms up!


----------



## Beersuit (28/6/13)

Rowy said:


> This bloody thing only gets better as it warms up!


It is a cracker of a beer. I'm glad Ben let it loose from his shed for you blokes to see. Every time I've tried it it always makes me wonder how he worked out how to make it so balanced.


----------



## tazman1967 (28/6/13)

I don't know if it's me.. but a few of these beers are different beasties once they are left to warm in the glass ?
Anybody else get the same impression ?


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

Beersuit said:


> It is a cracker of a beer. I'm glad Ben let it loose from his shed for you blokes to see. Every time I've tried it it always makes me wonder how he worked out how to make it so balanced.


If the bastard said he got it this right first up I'll cry myself to sleep!


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

tazman1967 said:


> I don't know if it's me.. but a few of these beers are different beasties once they are left to warm in the glass ?
> Anybody else get the same impression ?


I get that with most dark beers. Especially well made and balanced ones.


----------



## Beersuit (28/6/13)

10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old

Pours black with a nice red hue. Dark fruit and a slight roast on the nose. Taste of chocolate and dark toffee. If this is an Aussie Old I've been drinking the wrong mega swill old all these years.


----------



## lukiferj (28/6/13)

Rowy said:


> I get that with most dark beers. Especially well made and balanced ones.


Love the changes from an icy cold dark beer to when it warms up over half an hour or so. Amazing.


----------



## tazman1967 (28/6/13)

Rowy said:


> I get that with most dark beers. Especially well made and balanced ones.


Yeap, so do I Rowy, another dark beer lover.


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

I'm C hopped out ATM, to the point of overdose, so I've been reacquainting myself with those dark roasty boys. God I luv em!


----------



## Beersuit (28/6/13)

Rowy said:


> I'm C hopped out ATM, to the point of overdose, so I've been reacquainting myself with those dark roasty boys. God I luv em!


There is so much to be said for the darker parts of a grain bill.


----------



## tazman1967 (28/6/13)

Sorry for the O/T, but I'm over the " how many hops can I put in a beer " styles that has has been happening. 
Member of the dark side of ales as well.


----------



## lukiferj (28/6/13)

Although I hope I never get c hopped out.


----------



## tazman1967 (28/6/13)

I have, welcome to the world of Sour beers


----------



## Beersuit (28/6/13)

I think it's all about keg fridge diversity. 
Keeps it all level.


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

Beersuit said:


> I think it's all about keg fridge diversity.
> Keeps it all level.


That's why I went to double batches. Allows me to plan my kegs much better. When I just start getting that feeling I pitch something else. Works a treat. ATM I've got a Stout, Saison, APA, IPA and Brown Ale all in cubes ready to go.


----------



## tazman1967 (28/6/13)

Anyhoo, back on track..

Drunk half the case swap h34r: , Serious fellas, these have all been great beers. I tip my hat to all of you that have contributed.. both on the day and in the case swap.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## benken25 (28/6/13)

Rowy said:


> If the bastard said he got it this right first up I'll cry myself to sleep!


Glad you liked it this is the second attempt at this beer I think the first one had more lemon myrtle flavour. I think it will become a regular that I will keep tweaking


----------



## Beersuit (28/6/13)

13. TheCarbinator - Red IPA

As soon as the cap came off I got the C hop aroma. Pours nice and clear with a head that fades to a whisp of foam. 
Nice malt flavour with a balanced hop bitterness that lingers for a while through the finish. 

Overall a tasty beer. One I'd feel proud to have on tap.


----------



## benken25 (28/6/13)

After I 12 hour day im smashing back 19 Gavs ginger wit how good is this beer slight ginger bit but still has a maltyness to it best ginger infused beer I've had. its crystal clear (I thought wits were cloudy/ hazy) and keeps the head well great job summer beer for sure


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

It's a cracker isn't it!


----------



## lukiferj (28/6/13)

No. 1 Winkle's saison noir

Agree with Liam. Definite porter like qualities but not. Not making much sense. Poured pitch black with absolutely no head. Thought it might have been flat but after a few sips there is definite low carbonation. Seems to work really well.

Definite dark malt and coffee aromas and flavours. Slight saison like finish. Don't enjoy saisons very much normally but love dark beers. The saison yeast adds something to this. Absolutely love it. The saison flavours work surprisingly well with a dark beer. Definitely on my list of beers to brew when it warms up a bit.


----------



## benken25 (28/6/13)

bloody oath mate why is there only one bottle


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

No. 18 Beersuit's Belgian Stout. Pours with a creamy tan head. Sticks to the glass with fantastic lacing all the way down the glass. A fruity aroma. A plummy flavour with roasty notes at the finish. Very nice beer. I love the balance between fruitiness and the roast. I haven't tried too many Belgian Stouts can't say if it is to style but this is one very nice beer. Well done Mr Suit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

Apparently I've reached my quote of likes for the day. Probably due to this thread. 

Anyway.

No. 18 beersuit's Belgian stout. 

Black. Lively carbonation. Smells Belgian. Tastes like a Belgian stout. What can I say? Amaz. **** you guys are good at beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

There you go thanks Rowy for articulating what my taste buds were trying to say to me


----------



## tazman1967 (28/6/13)

No. 14 Aydos Belgian Ale..
WTF ? This is glass clear..your mega swillers would drink this..
Yummy beer mate... needs some more time on the yeast. YES, more time on the yeast.
I leave all my Belgians on the yeast for 4 weeks, gives them time to clean up their rubbish and clear off. IMHO
Great beer mate


----------



## Parks (28/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Apparently I've reached my quote of likes for the day. Probably due to this thread.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


I picked 18 because I thought no-one had done it yet, oh well...

I think you put it fairly well. 

Certainly high carbonation but not offensive. Was sweetish to begin with but as it warms the flavour profile starts to shine. I reckon any less than 8-10 degrees on this one is going to rob it.

Reserved alcohol, bitterness, roastiness, esters - it really seems nicely balanced with no facet dominating another. Great beer!


----------



## Beersuit (28/6/13)

Cheers guys. I'm glad you liked it. 

Now. 
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
Pours as would be expected, dark and inviting. Head fades to nothing, if everything were on looks I'd be single. 
Aroma on pouring are of slight phenolics and dark malts. I don't seem to get the same flavours coming through on tasting though. A little more subdued and dry on the finish. 
A very nice and drinkable brew.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

No 9 kegs23's double choc coffee stout

Looks good. Smells and tastes like wet cardboard . Sorry fella I think we're oxidised.


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

Kegs 23 No. 9 Double Chocolate Coffee Stout. Highly Carbonated. Pours a dense tan head. Smells awesome! Coffee Coffee and did I mention coffee. I love that smell. The head carries all the way down the glass. Now taste......coffee, coffee and coffee with a touch of chocolate. I reckon double coffee with Choc at the end...............then I let it warm up.........coffee mellowed, chocolate came out much more. Also some of the roast flavours from the grain came through. Gents don't drink this baby too chilled. Very nice beer kegs. You should warn people to drink this not too cold. It nearly killed me at the start.


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> No 9 kegs23's double choc coffee stout
> Looks good. Smells and tastes like wet cardboard . Sorry fella I think we're oxidised.


Try it warmer


----------



## tazman1967 (28/6/13)

No 9 kegs23 double choc coffee stout

Tasted good to me, more Choc than coffee, SWMBO liked it as well.
Let this warm up, Duhh..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

Mine was a dud, mate & i couldn't drink it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

Took it out of the fridge a good 20 mins before cracking, temp wasn't an issue. I did notice that the bottle was only filled to 2 inches from the top.


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

Might be an infected bottle.


----------



## kegs23 (29/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Took it out of the fridge a good 20 mins before cracking, temp wasn't an issue. I did notice that the bottle was only filled to 2 inches from the top.


i filled all of them using a bottle filler on the tap of the fermenter, added large scoop of sugar to each bottle,,,,not sure what went wrong being filled that low,all bottles where stored standing up but for caseswap day, sorry about that,


----------



## kegs23 (29/6/13)

sanitized all bottles as well and lids,


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/6/13)

I'm sorry too! Dont stress, it must have just been a rogue mate, by the sound of it the others were lovely.


----------



## Aydos (29/6/13)

I've gone through about half of them now, loved every one of them so far!

Ill take that advice tazman, ill leave it on the yeast longer next time. I think I only had it on the yeast for 2 weeks, that could explain that green taste. It was my first Belgian I have made, gotta say they are a little different to English/American varieties.

I really should be making comments about the beers that I have tried, must get onto that!


----------



## bradsbrew (29/6/13)

Kegs23 stout.

I had half of this bottle last night, did not keep the notes but will finish off the other half tonight and give proper feedback. One thing that stood out to me was that it was overpowered by a certain flavour my initial thought was too much black patent. Kegs did you use black patent in this one?

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (29/6/13)

Beersuit said:


> 10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
> 
> Pours black with a nice red hue. Dark fruit and a slight roast on the nose. Taste of chocolate and dark toffee. If this is an Aussie Old I've been drinking the wrong mega swill old all these years.


Cheers to those that have enjoyed my swap so far.

I like to refer to it as an Aussie Dry Porter and its a great dark ale for a session on a hot day. This one was done with an ale yeast but its great with S23 at 17 degrees as well.

Cheers


----------



## Parks (29/6/13)

14. Aydos Belgian Blonde

Wow, I didn't realise just how much of that flavour was yeast. The dominant flavours are very similar to the Belgian Wit I make. I don't have much experience with the style but I do like this beer


----------



## kegs23 (29/6/13)

in my double choc coffee i put coco powder into the fermenter about 3 days in and also steeped the coffee into it for just 24 hours before taking it out,all so put in some chocolate extract,,,,,,,


----------



## NickB (29/6/13)

Ok, so, trying to do my assignment this arvo, and some motivation is in order....

Starting with....

#4 - Rowy's Oarmeal Stout





Firstly, will echo the comments of those previous - label of the swap for me ph34r.

Pours a deep, dark, mournful black, like its had a hard life. Head is tan and sticks around well. Initial aroma is slightly mellow, but some dark fruit and a little toasty character in the background.

First taste is quite fruity, some roast in the finish. Body is med-thin but suits the style well. Carbonation low, just how I like it for this style.

A nice beer, but lacking a little roast character of me. Slightly too fruity (like the brewer) as well.

A few tweaks and it will be an awesome beer!

Cheers


----------



## lukiferj (29/6/13)

What yeast did you use Rowy?


----------



## NickB (29/6/13)

Ok, next up is

9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout




Pours with a big, thick, billowing head, carbonation quite high.

Aroma is phenolic.... No roast or choc character, and no coffee.

First mouthful is slightly sour, with a distinct cardboard flavour. Aftertaste is metallic....

Sadly, think there were issues with this bottle too.... Sat on it for half an hour to see if it improved, but sadly not. 

Obviously my bottle was a dud. Damn shame as I was looking forward to this one....

Sorry 

Cheers


----------



## manticle (29/6/13)

It's not even fucken July.

Queenslanders.


----------



## NickB (29/6/13)

Rebels. And risk takers. And leaders. And Prime Minister material....


----------



## Parks (29/6/13)

16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter

Medium low to low carbonation with a vanishing head. Not much aroma, maybe a little sweetness. I felt it was really lacking body and after letting it warm up I got a little 'watery' feeling like when you drink the rum once the ice has melted a bit.

Having said all that there was a distinct smooth roast and choc base, balanced toward the malt and could easily be a great beer. I would love to have the same batch with just that bit more body.


----------



## Parks (29/6/13)

4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout! (ready)

A little dark for a pilsner, oops, that was another conversation...

Good roast aroma, maybe some very faint esters on the nose? Definite slickness from the oats once it warmed up. I can't decide if it will be nicer with a bit more bitterness or if that will subdue the choc flavour I get now.

Good work mate!


----------



## Rowy (29/6/13)

Parks said:


> 4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout! (ready)
> 
> A little dark for a pilsner, oops, that was another conversation...
> 
> ...


Needs some bitterness.


----------



## Rowy (29/6/13)

lukiferj said:


> What yeast did you use Rowy?


Notto. Hence losing some bitterness.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/6/13)

13. TheCarbinator - Red IPA

Big head, pours crystal clear golden colour. Pleasant hop aroma which I can't quite put my finger on. Balanced medium body & present but restrained bitterness. Taste of hops is almost spicy? I'm interested in the hop combo. Great lacing right down the glass. Lovely beer. Even the PM likes it.


----------



## TheCarbinator (30/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm interested in the hop combo.
> image.jpg
> 
> image.jpg


I used 30g Chinook - 60 mins

20g centennial - 50 mins

20g mosaic (each time) at 10 mins, 5 mins and flame out.


Dry hopped with 50 g centennial.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/6/13)

Ah, mosaic.


----------



## kegs23 (30/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Kegs23 stout.
> 
> I had half of this bottle last night, did not keep the notes but will finish off the other half tonight and give proper feedback. One thing that stood out to me was that it was overpowered by a certain flavour my initial thought was too much black patent. Kegs did you use black patent in this one?
> 
> Cheers


bradsbrew 
no black patent in this,,,

4.08 marris otter
0.68 chocolate malt
0.23 barley roasted
0.45 lactose
42g fuggles 60min
14g fuggles 30min

wyeast 1084 (irish ale)
when i checked at work i think the alcohol was 4.23%


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/6/13)

3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison

Lively carbonation. Deep red / tan colour. Hazy from yeast. Classic saison on the nose , with some rye spiciness, warming alcohol after the swallow. Coming to life as it warms up. Delicious. In sum, beer is as advertised: rye saison.




EDIT: Recipe pls


----------



## NickB (30/6/13)

Was about to post a review of Tazman's Saison as well, but Liam has summed it up pretty well!

Nice beer!

Here's a pic anyway!


----------



## tazman1967 (1/7/13)

No 3 Tazmans Rye Saison

Rye Saison
Saison
Type: All Grain Date: 9/25/2012
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l Brewer: 
Boil Size: 35.14 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Peter 's Gear
End of Boil Volume 24.96 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Final Bottling Volume: 22.00 l Est Mash Efficiency 73.1 %
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.80 kg Pilsen (Dingemans) (3.2 EBC) Grain 1 72.2 %
1.70 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 25.6 %
0.170 ml Candi Syrup, Dark (541.8 EBC) Sugar 3 2.3 %
52.00 g Styrian Goldings [4.10 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 4 21.4 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 5 -
20.00 g Styrian Goldings [4.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 3.4 IBUs
1.0 pkg French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) [50.28 ml] Yeast 7 -

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.4 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Bitterness: 24.8 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l
Est Color: 22.0 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Saison Mash Total Grain Weight: 6.65 kg
Sparge Water: 9.66 l Grain Temperature: 20.0 C
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C Tun Temperature: 20.0 C
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.20
Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time
Mash Step Add 12.00 l of water at 63.7 C 55.0 C 10 min
Mash Step Add 4.00 l of water at 93.2 C 63.0 C 60 min
Mash Step Add 4.00 l of water at 92.0 C 68.0 C 10 min
Mash Out Add 13.00 l of water at 96.2 C 78.0 C 10 min

Sparge Step: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 9.66l) of 78.0 C water
Mash Notes: 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Bottle Volumes of CO2: 2.7
Pressure/Weight: 164.73 g Carbonation Used: Bottle with 164.73 g Corn Sugar
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 21.1 C Age for: 14.00 days
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage Storage Temperature: 18-20C
Notes: Dark Candy Syrup from CraftBrewer added at low Krausen. Fermented on the yeast for 4 weeks at 18-20C


Created with BeerSmith


----------



## benken25 (1/7/13)

Had 2.NickB Hoptamination IIPA earlier bloody nice beer hazy orange colour great aroma balanced well with firm bitterness. really enjoyed it mate. I read earlier on in this thread that summit was used. would you mind sharing to hop additions Nick? I have 1/2 a pound of summit in the freezer and after reading a thread on it im a bit cautious about using it. although there is 7g as a bittering addition in my swap beer


----------



## Parks (2/7/13)

2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (ready)

Pretty much as per previous comments. This has a beautiful malt profile and a good, smooth and balanced bitterness. Just had no smack me in the face aroma! Pick up your game Nick!

:lol:

Would love to see your grain bill for this mate. I feel like a good IPA needs to come from my brewery soon...


----------



## Parks (2/7/13)

12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout (ready)

Mate - where's the colour!? Get some balls up in that stout 

Was a little lacking in the stout-i-ness which was expected from a brown coloured beer. No discernible fermentation issues.

I reckon a bit more body, a lot more dark malt and you're on to it. It is still a very drinkable beer :chug:


----------



## Parks (2/7/13)

7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA

I had this after Nick's IIPA which may have been a mistake. I didn't particularly like it (nothing wrong with the beer, just either the hops or rye wasn't doing it for me).

Then last night I finished the bottle and wow - I *really* liked it. I must have had some bitterness fatigue after the day's sampling. Love the colour, love the weirdish flavour combo, yum.


----------



## benken25 (2/7/13)

just cracked 1. Winkle Saison Noir. pitch black in coulour low carbonation and thin head. has dark malt on the nose. the saison yeast is hard to pick but I figure that where the slight dry finish comes from. nice beer Perry


----------



## Parks (2/7/13)

9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout (ready)

After reading the other comments I was a little sceptical but I enjoyed this one. I think the cocoa is overdone as that was the dominant flavour I had. I drank it at 13 degrees as it's in the fridge with my fermenting schwarzbier 

I wonder if those bad bottles has a bung seal or something, or if the others mistook the cocoa for oxidised?


----------



## lukiferj (2/7/13)

Parks said:


> 12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout (ready)
> 
> Mate - where's the colour!? Get some balls up in that stout
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. I will look at brewing this again in a weeks time with some more balls! Will be good to compare. This is probably more of a porter than a stout.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/7/13)

Parks said:


> or if the others mistook the cocoa for oxidised?


 the one I got was definitely buggered.


----------



## Parks (2/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> the one I got was definitely buggered.


Yeah, and I'm sure Nick's judged enough stouts to know the same. Sucks a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (3/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Well I've just had the Irish Red Ale. Not sure whose it is but can't see it on the list other than an RIS / IRA at number 20. Anyway bloody good beer. Great malt flavour....poured an average head but retention was fantastic......about right to style I'd say. The recipe on the label is nothing like an IRA particularly hops and yeast but it tastes lie a bloody good one. Whoever you are well done! This is like a great IRA but when you read the recipe shouldn't be.


Thanks Rowy,

We'll own up to this! Haha yeah not on style and has been changed a bit from the first time we made it! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## [email protected] (3/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Just drinking, 17- IRA, right now.
> 
> Would not class this one as an Irish Red. I would say its more a hybrid of a doppelbock and a strong bitter verging on strong ale.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brad,

Youre right about the age. This was a very different beer when young.


----------



## winkle (3/7/13)

BenKen25 said:


> Had 2.NickB Hoptamination IIPA earlier bloody nice beer hazy orange colour great aroma balanced well with firm bitterness. really enjoyed it mate. I read earlier on in this thread that summit was used. would you mind sharing to hop additions Nick? I have 1/2 a pound of summit in the freezer and after reading a thread on it im a bit cautious about using it. although there is 7g as a bittering addition in my swap beer


I was worried about Summit after reading US Brewers slagging off about it and the garlic odour, I haven't had any problems using it in extended boils as a bittering hop though.
I'll echo the others Nick, good bitterness, nice orange colour, balance good, maybe a touch resinous in mouthfeel but well balanced on the whole. A good one after some sours , more seriously OTT aroma next time please.


----------



## NickB (3/7/13)

Thanks for the comments guys! Here's the recipe

Hoptamination IIPA

Gravity Before Boil: 1.062 SG
Original Gravity: 1.076 SG
Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
IBU: 72.2
ABV: 8.2%
SRM: 11.7

Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 42.00 l
Volume Of Finished Beer: 40.00 l

Total Water Required: 68.35 l

Mashing

6.000 kg of Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt
6.000 kg of German Munich Malt 
800 g of US Victory Malt
450 g of UK Light Crystal
100 g of Australian Dark Crystal

Allow the temperature to stabilize at 66C. Allow to rest at this temperature for 90 minutes.

Hops
10 g of US Bravo (90 Min From End)
20 g of US Bravo (20 Min From End)
20 g of US Summit (20 Min From End)
20 g of US Cascade (20 Min From End)
30 g of US Cascade (10 Min From End)
30 g of US Summit (10 Min From End)
30 g of US Bravo (10 Min From End)
40 g of US Cascade (5 Min From End)
40 g of US Summit (5 Min From End)
40 g of US Mount Hood (5 Min From End)
50 g of US Cascade (1 Min From End)
50 g of US Summit (1 Min From End)
50 g of US Mount Hood (1 Min From End)
10 g of BrewBrite
Boil the wort for a total of 90 minutes.

Dry Hops
Added 60g Bravo pellets to fermenter at FG. 
This is for one cube of the batch. 
(Total hops/20L = 275g!)

Wyeast 1332 @ 18C


Cheers


----------



## winkle (4/7/13)

Holy crap, Batman. Hmmm, wonder how it'd go with centennial subbing for summit......


----------



## Rowy (4/7/13)

No.5 Parks APA.......Well no mistaking it as an APA! Poured a great creamy head with fantastic carbonation. The head stayed with this bad boy nearly all the way down the glass. Distinct bitterness as one would expect with the style with nice aroma. I have had many commercial APA's not as good as this. How many IBU's Parks and could you provide the recipe?


----------



## Rowy (4/7/13)

Lukerfj No. 12 Oatmeal Stout. This poured beautifully with a creamy tan head that stuck with the beer. Beautiful lacing down the glass. Nice roast taste and bitterness about right. I like my Stouts pretty forward and this lacked that a bit I would have liked more malt. Other than that a nice beer which I would drink again.


----------



## lukiferj (4/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Lukerfj No. 12 Oatmeal Stout. This poured beautifully with a creamy tan head that stuck with the beer. Beautiful lacing down the glass. Nice roast taste and bitterness about right. I like my Stouts pretty forward and this lacked that a bit I would have liked more malt. Other than that a nice beer which I would drink again.


Cheers Rowy. This was my first stout. Already planning the next one. Definitely needs more body and roast.

Not a bad lark this swapping caper :beerbang:


----------



## benken25 (4/7/13)

drinking 19. Gavs Tangelo porter. pours dark with a red hue nice head that fades quickly. the beer almost smells like red wine or port. im getting slight citrus tang(maybe over done) and a bit of star anise (not sure if they work together) as it warms the malt comes through more. Its a very complex beer not sure its to my tastes though


----------



## Parks (4/7/13)

Rowy said:


> No.5 Parks APA.......Well no mistaking it as an APA! Poured a great creamy head with fantastic carbonation. The head stayed with this bad boy nearly all the way down the glass. Distinct bitterness as one would expect with the style with nice aroma. I have had many commercial APA's not as good as this. How many IBU's Parks and could you provide the recipe?


Cheers mate. This was supposed to be my practice batch for the swap but it turned out pretty good and time got away from me. I was silently hoping the swap reduced in numbers so I could keep some h34r:

Some of the additions are purely random based on what inventory I had, but I think it all came together pretty well. Certainly my best to date.

```
Brewer: Parks
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 
 
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.33 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 19.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.9 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes
 
Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
1.70 kg               Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 Grain         1        34.0 %        
1.05 kg               Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC)    Grain         2        21.0 %        
1.00 kg               Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)          Grain         3        20.0 %        
0.50 kg               Special Roast (Briess) (98.5 EBC)        Grain         4        10.0 %        
0.50 kg               Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)   Grain         5        10.0 %        
0.25 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (110.0 EBC)   Grain         6        5.0 %         
 
5.00 g                Chinook [12.50 %] - First Wort 75.0 min  Hop           7        7.5 IBUs      

30.00 g               Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min  Hop           9        12.3 IBUs     
25.00 g               Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min   Hop           10       8.4 IBUs      
10.00 g               Chinook [12.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min        Hop           11       4.7 IBUs      
8.60 g                Cascade [6.70 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           12       2.2 IBUs      

30.00 g               Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Aroma Steep 0. Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      
10.00 g               Cascade [6.70 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min   Hop           15       0.0 IBUs      
10.00 g               Chinook [12.50 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min  Hop           16       0.0 IBUs      
 
32.00 g               Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Da Hop           18       0.0 IBUs      
10.00 g               Cascade [6.70 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days      Hop           19       0.0 IBUs      
10.00 g               Chinook [12.50 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days     Hop           20       0.0 IBUs      
 
1.16 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins)          Other         17       -             
3.83 mg               Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins)               Fining        8        -             
 
Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 14.03 l of water at 72.7 C          66.7 C        60 min        
 
Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (11.77l, 17.66l) of 75.6 C water
```


----------



## Rowy (5/7/13)

No. 3 Tazman Rye Saison. I really love this beer! Pored with a creamy head. Fantastic carbonation. The bloody thing looked great in the glass. You could see it working off the noculation points on the headmaster. The taste was tart at first with a slightly and I mean slight sweet finish. The spicyness of the Rye shone through. A big call but this is my pick so far. Probably didn't hurt that I was tonguing for a beer this arvo and when I saw this baby poor I felt a tingling in my loins! Who says its all about taste. Taz a great beer mate and I'd love the recipe. Can't rave about it enough.


----------



## Rowy (5/7/13)

Parks said:


> Cheers mate. This was supposed to be my practice batch for the swap but it turned out pretty good and time got away from me. I was silently hoping the swap reduced in numbers so I could keep some h34r:
> 
> Some of the additions are purely random based on what inventory I had, but I think it all came together pretty well. Certainly my best to date.
> 
> ...


Just what I like an easy uncomplicated hop bill..........NOT!


----------



## bradsbrew (5/7/13)

12 minutes to go and I get to try a few more of these.


----------



## Rowy (5/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> 12 minutes to go and I get to try a few more of these.


Surely you've got some shopping or yard work to do Brad. I mean after all its only a beer and its not like its Friday or something!


----------



## bradsbrew (5/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Surely you've got some shopping or yard work to do Brad. I mean after all its only a beer and its not like its Friday or something!


Just setting up the rig for an early morning mash in. Will go to the shops after mashing in tomorrow morning. And by the shops I mean homebrewshop and bunnings.


----------



## Rowy (5/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Just setting up the rig for an early morning mash in. Will go to the shops after mashing in tomorrow morning. And by the shops I mean homebrewshop and bunnings.


Craftbrewer and Bunnings are referred to around my house as Church....Q.Where's dad mum? A. Church.


----------



## Rowy (5/7/13)

No.14 Aydos Belgian Ale. Nice beer. Poured a bit flat and little lacing. I liked the flavour. Would have liked the esters to have shone through a bit more but they are there. If there is such a thing this is quite a sessionable Belgian. The carbonation held well and it was easy drinking. A lawn mower Belgian who would have thunk it!


----------



## winkle (7/7/13)

No. 3 Tazman Rye Saison. Flavour profile was a little disjointed at first but as it warmed up a bit I was completely sold, simply delicious.
No. 18 Beersuit's Belgian Stout. Jet black with a good long lasting head, fruity nose and surprisingly sessionable, much more enjoyable than watching the Wallabies getting shafted.


----------



## benken25 (7/7/13)

13. The carbinator red ipa. Crystal clear and gold in colour nice hop aroma and resenious taste firm lasting bitterness. Bloody drinkable beer that's not over the top. Nice work mate


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/13)

No. 8 benken25's dark saison w lemon myrtle

Pours dark with some red around the edges. Dense head (that's what ya mum said). Smells floral but not hoppy floral. Taste is smooth but complex. Like Rowy's review I'm getting lots of things which I'm not quite sure how to describe without using the words "saison" & "myrtle". Balanced. No individual flavour really sticks out. SWMBO absolutely loves it (and has a much better palate than I) and has asked why I don't brew a beer like this. I had to fight her for the 2nd half of the bottle and of course compromise was the name of the game. "Beer of the swap" SWMBO has now declared and I'm finding it hard to disagree.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/13)

Craig - Gavs mate - Irish Red Ale (not numbered)

Pours very dark but clear (it's red right through when I 'cheers' the BBQ) med-low carbonation which settles to a solid ring and laces well. Low aroma. Tastes citrusy with a slight tang & very subtle alcohol gee it holds it well. Could be maltier but who cares, this is still a tasty beer, bugger the style police. Next time call it an "Imperial American Red Fascist Lager" or something equally ridiculous to throw them off the trail.


----------



## benken25 (7/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> No. 8 benken25's dark saison w lemon myrtle
> 
> Pours dark with some red around the edges. Dense head (that's what ya mum said). Smells floral but not hoppy floral. Taste is smooth but complex. Like Rowy's review I'm getting lots of things which I'm not quite sure how to describe without using the words "saison" & "myrtle". Balanced. No individual flavour really sticks out. SWMBO absolutely loves it (and has a much better palate than I) and has asked why I don't brew a beer like this. I had to fight her for the 2nd half of the bottle and of course compromise was the name of the game. "Beer of the swap" SWMBO has now declared and I'm finding it hard to disagree.
> 
> ...


cheers mate I was not sure how people would react to the beer. I nearly entered it in the swap leaving out the lemon myrtle from the name to see if people could pick it but glad I didn't. glad you liked it this is the second time I have brewed it Im sure there will be many more to perfect this


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/13)

If you think it needs perfecting then that's your prerogative, but I think you've struck gold.


----------



## benken25 (7/7/13)

cheers mate I am stoked you enjoyed it


----------



## benken25 (7/7/13)

4. Rowys oatmeal stout. I love oatmeal stouts and im happily drinking this one pours almost pitch balck little head that fades quick dark malt on the nose not much roast( maybe needs a little more). easy drinking stout I would be happy to have on tap. I think once the mild on nitro runs out an oatmeal stout will take its place


----------



## Rowy (8/7/13)

BenKen25 said:


> 4. Rowys oatmeal stout. I love oatmeal stouts and im happily drinking this one pours almost pitch balck little head that fades quick dark malt on the nose not much roast( maybe needs a little more). easy drinking stout I would be happy to have on tap. I think once the mild on nitro runs out an oatmeal stout will take its place


I was really jacked off with head retention with this beer. I was thinking maybe the Oatmeal.


----------



## benken25 (9/7/13)

Rowy said:


> I was really jacked off with head retention with this beer. I was thinking maybe the Oatmeal.


from what I understand oats is oily which will kill head retention. I do agree with a previous post whis beer would be awesome on nitro


----------



## Parks (9/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Just what I like an easy uncomplicated hop bill..........NOT!


Didn't see this post the other day.

It's purely based on "well, I have 40g of this, 35g of that, 20g of this other american hop - GET 'EM IN THERE!"


----------



## NickB (12/7/13)

Ok, so, day off, and beer time! First up today, is....





1. Winkle - Saison Noir

Pours a deep, dark, murky black. Light will not penetrate this beer...

Initial aroma of dark malt, plum, sweetness...

First sip is definitely carbonated, sweet malt up-front, with a dark malt character prominent into a spritzy finish. Spicy but not overly so. Body reasonably thin, finish quite dry due to the carbonation.

Easy to drink, but with that looming sense of a bad morning tomorrow. A well made beer, Perry, as always. Drinkable as anything and a sure hangover . Well done!


Cheers


----------



## tricache (12/7/13)

That looks epic!! YUM YUM :icon_drool2:


----------



## kegs23 (12/7/13)

well the gold club is going to taste some of the beers tonight,,,,,,ill get everyone to write down there comments,
when i post them as there will be a few people tasteing each beer, some tasteing note might not be the same as ,i like this beer,i dont like this beer,but ill post all comments after each beer name ,
but just remember its a few comments from different people


----------



## Parks (12/7/13)

11. the goldclub - american pale ale (kegs23) (bottled 21/6, few weeks needed to carb up)

Pours very clear with excellent carbonation. No real hop aroma but a definite sweetness which I'm not sure if diacetyl or something else. Lacking good malt profile and a good 5-10IBU too bitter IMO.

I could see this is as a no chill batch with not enough compensation to get those good american hop aromas and account for the extra bitterness.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

Parks said:


> 11. the goldclub - american pale ale (kegs23) (bottled 21/6, few weeks needed to carb up)
> 
> Pours very clear with excellent carbonation. No real hop aroma but a definite sweetness which I'm not sure if diacetyl or something else. Lacking good malt profile and a good 5-10IBU too bitter IMO.
> 
> I could see this is as a no chill batch with not enough compensation to get those good american hop aromas and account for the extra bitterness.


I am drinking the same beer right now Parks. I am not getting any diacetyl at all. The late/aroma hops have diminished and the bitterness is higher but not offensive and becomes slightly astringent In the finish.I think the malt profile is ok for an APA but is overtaken by the bitterness. I do agree that it must be a no chill that has not allowed for the extra IBU.

When did you put yours in the fridge?

Cheers


----------



## Parks (12/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> I am drinking the same beer right now Parks. I am not getting any diacetyl at all. The late/aroma hops have diminished and the bitterness is higher but not offensive and becomes slightly astringent In the finish.I think the malt profile is ok for an APA but is overtaken by the bitterness. I do agree that it must be a no chill that has not allowed for the extra IBU.
> 
> When did you put yours in the fridge?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I don't think it is diacetyl just a sweetness on the nose that I couldn't pin down. I've had it in the fridge for over a week.

And you are probably right RE the malt - it was just out of balance with the bitterness.

I have also had an Ol' Rasputen RIS so I may not have the perception of a young whipper snapper such as yourself :lol:


----------



## lukiferj (12/7/13)

8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle 

Pours dark with a nice head. Lacing all the way down the glass. Initially get a hint of saison and dark malt in the aroma but definitely a bit of floral as others have said. Before the swap I had decided that I wasn't a big fan of saisons but it seems like I just hadn't had a good one yet. Taste is slightly roasty, slightly something else and slightly something else again. Very balanced beer. The finish is only a hint of saison but almost no aftertaste. Haven't really tasted anything like it before but I like it. A lot. Slowing down towards the bottom of the glass because I don't want it to end. Top beer Ben. This one is definitely up there.


----------



## Parks (12/7/13)

Here's a pic of the gold club swap beer. Perfect clarity, colour and head.

View attachment 63357


NFI why AHB hates my photo


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> 8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
> 
> Pours dark with a nice head. Lacing all the way down the glass. Initially get a hint of saison and dark malt in the aroma but definitely a bit of floral as others have said. Before the swap I had decided that I wasn't a big fan of saisons but it seems like I just hadn't had a good one yet. Taste is slightly roasty, slightly something else and slightly something else again. Very balanced beer. The finish is only a hint of saison but almost no aftertaste. Haven't really tasted anything like it before but I like it. A lot. Slowing down towards the bottom of the glass because I don't want it to end. Top beer Ben. This one is definitely up there.


Had this one earlier tonight, agree with almost everything you say there Luke, although the perfume fragrance got a bit too much for me. Well crafted beer though.


On a side note, is your wife's jumper warm, Lukiferj?


----------



## lukiferj (12/7/13)

Wife's jumper? More like killer dinosaur pyjamas. Jealous much Brad?


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> Wife's jumper? More like killer dinosaur pyjamas. Jealous much Brad?


Hahahahaha, your a funny bastard, weird but funny.


----------



## lukiferj (12/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Hahahahaha, your a funny bastard, weird but funny.


Weird, maybe. Warm, definitely


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/7/13)

Haha those PJs are a classic Luke!

Earlier this arvo: 

5. Parks - American Pale Ale (ready)

Pours hazy deep amber colour, epic head which hung around for the whole glass. Aroma classic US hops citrus. Tastes of grapefruit a bit of pine, malty, firm but not ridiculous bitterness. Yum, I'd buy pints of this


----------



## kegs23 (13/7/13)

on the gold club apa, it was a no chill beer, but we did a mini boil of about 3L with cascade and some centennial i think just before pitching the yeast(1st time i have ever done that) ,


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/7/13)

Currently: 
6. King Brown Brewing - RIS (ready in 4 weeks)

I took this bad boy out of the fridge an hour before pouring to let it warm up. Very low carbonation but pours with a thick tan head which settles to a layer which refuses to move. Tastes bitter as **** but has solid roasty malt gonads to carry it. This is a formidable beer. Balanced with epic weight on each end of the lever. this reminds me of that time I was at the scratch and fell in love with old rasputin. How strong is this dan? I'm half way through the bottle and in my happy place.


----------



## lukiferj (13/7/13)

18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout

Poured nice and black. Nice tan head that stayed for the entire beer. Seriously, the head on this thing was incredible. Not sure what your mash schedule was but it worked. Got so excited had to take it into the bedroom to show the warden how good it still looked halfway through! Aroma was dark malt and belgian yeast. Almost saison like. Flavour was a mixture of dark malts and the yeast.Top effort mate. Would love a few more of these!

edit: so good I forgot to add which beer it was


----------



## lukiferj (13/7/13)

10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old

Pours a nice dark colour. Head dissipated fairly quickly. Slight aroma of dark malt and a fair whack of caramel/crystal maybe. Flavour is chocolate with just a hint of roast. Was expecting this to be a bit sweeter from the aroma but flavour is really good. Not sure what the abv is on this but doesn't seem overly heavy. Nice sessionable dark ale. Even though you don't understand about dressing appropriately for cold winter nights.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> 10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
> 
> Pours a nice dark colour. Head dissipated fairly quickly. Slight aroma of dark malt and a fair whack of caramel/crystal maybe. Flavour is chocolate with just a hint of roast. Was expecting this to be a bit sweeter from the aroma but flavour is really good. Not sure what the abv is on this but doesn't seem overly heavy. Nice sessionable dark ale. Even though you don't understand about dressing appropriately for cold winter nights.


It's about 4%, Dorothy.


----------



## TidalPete (13/7/13)

> Even though you don't understand about dressing appropriately for cold winter nights.


'E was just trying to make all those southern types feel at home lukiferg. 

As the old XXXX ad goes : I can feel an 8-in-a-row coming on! I can feel an 8-in-a-row coming on! 
 Got the taste for it, just can't wait for it
 I can feel an 8-in-a-row coming on. :lol: 

Oh boy! It's good to be back on the web again (but that's another story).
And just to stay OT perhaps I WILL go in the next Case Swap? This one sounds ok.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/7/13)

TidalPete said:


> And just to stay OT perhaps I WILL go in the next Case Swap? This one sounds ok.


Havn't had to tip a single one yet Pete. Some have been very low on carb but that's nothing that cant be fixed with a carb cap.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/7/13)

Currently drinking 20 Liam's Porter.

Pretty low on carbonation, was about to whack the carb cap on it but I quite like it at this level. So I gave it a couple of hits with the pocket sparkler(Nurofen syringe) and drinking it through the foam. Aroma of yummy dark malt, body is spot on for my tastes. Taste is a beautiful balance of malt and slight bitterness, chocolate up front and a slight roast in the finish. Not even a hint of astringency or sweetness. Perfect beer for my tastes.

Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/7/13)

thanks Brad, glad you liked it. Yeah first time I've bulk primed, I buggered up the calc (was aiming low but not that low). The old syringe trick has been working for me


----------



## bradsbrew (14/7/13)

Yeah my first thought was, you've filled from the keg but then noticed the sediment in the bottom. What yeast is it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/7/13)

It was US05, but I cold crashed for a week before bottling.


----------



## lukiferj (14/7/13)

TidalPete said:


> 'E was just trying to make all those southern types feel at home lukiferg.
> 
> As the old XXXX ad goes : I can feel an 8-in-a-row coming on! I can feel an 8-in-a-row coming on!
> Got the taste for it, just can't wait for it
> ...


Ha ha. We missed you Pete!

Still OT - This syringe trick is amazing!


----------



## lukiferj (14/7/13)

19. Gav - Ginger Wit

Certainly pours extermely light, almost straw like. Head was minimal but laced down the glass. Aroma of sweetness, honey maybe. Slight aroma of ginger. Flavour of ginger up front, followed by the sweetness (honey again) but still finishes fairly dry. Body is light. Probably the wrong weather for drinking this but would be nice on a summer day.

Little bit sweeter than I would normally drink but a nice beer none the less. Look at me, I'm growing :lol:


----------



## dammag (14/7/13)

I'm sure !?*& we tried the Ginger Wit at the GoldCLUB last night (official tasting notes to follow) and as far as I remember the consensus was that it had a solid ginger aroma with a ginger, citrus taste. It reminded some of pickled ginger and we thought it would be great with Sushi etc. It was the beer of the night! but you wouldn't drink a 6 pack at a sitting (not a bad thing). If it WAS this beer the ingredients on the label had us asking how you included this much ginger (and how you could afford to!)


----------



## lukiferj (14/7/13)

11. the goldclub - american pale ale (kegs23) (bottled 21/6, few weeks needed to carb up)

Nice colour for a pale ale. Slight aroma of malt in the background but very little hop aroma. Bitterness is fine for an APA to my tastes but could use some aroma/flavour hops. Possibly some dry hopping would have helped here. Not a bad beer. With some more flavour and aroma hops would be very drinkable.


----------



## Aydos (19/7/13)

I thought I would finally get around to adding some tasting notes so here we go.

12.Lukiferg - Oatmeal stout

Pours with very little head and a medium brown colour when held to the light, bit hazy but I would say it was bottle conditioned and I drove somewhere with it in the back so it stirred up. Maybe a bit light for the style. Has a slightly sweet, lightly roasted aroma. Slightly burnt/roast coffee flavours, dry finish. Low carbonation.

Overall, nice beer, well done!


----------



## Aydos (20/7/13)

Too late to edit, that was meant to be low carbonation.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/7/13)

aydos said:


> Too late to edit, that was meant to be low carbonation.


Fixed


----------



## Aydos (21/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Fixed


Thanks for that brad


----------



## Aydos (21/7/13)

Hopefully this is 3rd time lucky!

20. Liam's Porter

Aroma was great with a nice toasty choc smell that really came out when it was nice and warm. I would love to know how you managed it as I would love it in some of my beers.

Flavour pretty much mirrors the aroma with a strong choc taste that's backed up by a very nice bitterness to help out those maltz. The booze is hidden quite well, couldn't tell it was that strength without reading it.

Appearance is a little dark for the style and lacking head but was surprising bright for a bottle conditioned beer.

Overall it was a delicious beer that I would go back for more of at a pub.

Good work Liam.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/7/13)

The toastiness is probably the maris otter which I roasted, aiming for brown malt. It ended up a bit dry and dusty tasting.


----------



## benken25 (22/7/13)

6. King Brown Brewing - RIS. low carbed with a thin tan head that hangs around and laces well. sweet chocolate malt on the nose has bitter finish but it balanced well. I would love to know what alc% this beer is. Its very easy drinking almost sessionable. Great beer i would love the recipe


----------



## Aydos (26/7/13)

I am drinking Dan's RID right now, I totally agree with Ben kens comments.

What percentage is it? Tastes to be around 7%


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/7/13)

No this one is the velvet sledgehammer. It was around 10 percent.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/7/13)

I know it was ******* strong because it knocked me on my arse when I had it


----------



## tazman1967 (27/7/13)

I had this for a night cap before the QHBC.. wasn't a good idea :blush:


----------



## Aydos (27/7/13)

Wow, the alcohol is hidden so well. It wasn't even thick. How did you get it so dry?


----------



## winkle (21/9/13)

necro thread alert,
cracked Gold Clubs APA and KBB's Impy stout last night - both excellent, top quality beers, should do well if entered in QABC.


----------



## kegs23 (21/9/13)

how would you enter a beer in the qabc if it was brewed by 8 people,,,i have a bottle still,would be good to enter to see how it goes,


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/13)

That reminded me that still had Gold Clubs APA left to drink. Just chucked it in the fridge!


----------



## winkle (23/9/13)

Had Brads Old on Saturday, good fit for style for me - and was delishious way to avoid a hangover....


----------



## Parks (15/10/13)

8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle (ready)

I judged a beer on Sunday which reminded me a lot of this swap beer...   h34r:


----------



## BPH87 (15/10/13)

It was probably that beer, pretty sure it got 3rd. Top beer Ben!


----------



## Parks (15/10/13)

BPH87 said:


> It was probably that beer, pretty sure it got 3rd. Top beer Ben!


Yeah, it definitely was 

It was a great beer. Judging specialty beers is a real c*nt FYI...


----------



## benken25 (17/10/13)

Parks said:


> Yeah, it definitely was
> 
> It was a great beer. Judging specialty beers is a real c*nt FYI...


Yeah it was the same beer looks like there were some awsome beers in that category I can't imagine it being an easy job someone has to do it though B-)


----------



## bradsbrew (9/1/14)

Was having a look through the fridge and found a couple of beers that did not match the current swap. Turns out I still have winkles and beersuits beers stashed up the back of the fridge.

Currently drinking winkles Saison Noir. First impression (without checking what it is) from the aroma was high alcohol and slight sourness, but after a sip I had a nice chocolate hit. The body is a bit thin when cold(fridge sitting at around 4deg) but as it warms the mouthfell expands and the flavour explodes of dried fruit, chocolate and roast with that upfront undertone of a very slight tartness. Has a consistent then head but does not lace the glass.

Great beer winkle!


----------



## benken25 (9/1/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Was having a look through the fridge and found a couple of beers that did not match the current swap. Turns out I still have winkles and beersuits beers stashed up the back of the fridge.
> 
> Currently drinking winkles Saison Noir. First impression (without checking what it is) from the aroma was high alcohol and slight sourness, but after a sip I had a nice chocolate hit. The body is a bit thin when cold(fridge sitting at around 4deg) but as it warms the mouthfell expands and the flavour explodes of dried fruit, chocolate and roast with that upfront undertone of a very slight tartness. Has a consistent then head but does not lace the glass.
> 
> Great beer winkle!


I remember that beer beer it was great. how do you still have swap beers form July stashed away? :icon_drool2:


----------



## bradsbrew (9/1/14)

BenKen25 said:


> how do you still have swap beers form July stashed away? :icon_drool2:


Definitely not from self control.


----------



## Beersuit (9/1/14)

That's not very nice brad. I had to try and remember what I put into that swap. I think that Belgian stout would be delicious about now. Jealous as.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/1/14)

Beersuit said:


> That's not very nice brad. I had to try and remember what I put into that swap. I think that Belgian stout would be delicious about now. Jealous as.


Yep that's tomorrow nights nite cap.


----------

